# any members near Stanford Kentucky



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

Just curious if there are any members in the surrounding areas near Stanford Kentucky. I was looking around at dairy farm for sale and saw one in that area. Just curious as to how much dairy farming is going on and what farms go for in the area. Don't worry about me and the wife impeding anyone's hay business. She is dairy or die. The only way we could even entertain the thought of moving there is if we can milk cows.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

We're about 100 miles away. There are some dairies here, can give you a name to call if you are interested. HT member FCF (Dave) would be closer, he will probably chime in.

You wife will have no competition from me with the dairy; thankful for all those who do provide milk for the rest of us.

Shelia


----------

